# Forearm tube wrench for a rem 870



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

changing stock on a rem 870, I was wondering if anyone knew where to get the wrench and about what they cost.
Otherwise I might just make my own wrench. It just seems like a lot of work for a small project.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Brownells has them. The one I got from them is a combo deal that works on Remington, Browning, Winchester, ect.

Their website is http://www.brownells.com/Default.aspx


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

thanks,
I ended up just making one, it only took a few minutes and $2.


----------

